# .35 Remington



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone out there shooting a .35 Remington.
I have acquired a Remington Model 600, and as near as I can figure, that the Rem short action scope mounts are the ones to use.

Any advice on loading?
Factory loads are 200 CoreLoc's.
History?
Seems this is a big slow load, pushing around 2000 fps.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i wanted to take up reloading and load 180 grain for my 35 rem. i have a 336c marlin. i couldn't find bullets for it. the 200 grain corelocs fly decent enough.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I used to load 180gr Speers in my 357 Herrett. That bullet works well in the 35 Rem, too.

But there ain't no mold on that 200gr Rem CL. It is a proven deer/black bear killer.


Tim


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking at my loading tables, the .35 uses .358 dia bullet, same as the .38/357.

I did find a 158 load in the tables, so I can load the .35 w/ the same bullets I use for the .357.
As the Remington Model 600 is a bolt action, I shouldn't need to be concerned that they are hollow points instead of round nose.

The round nose are used in the Marlin 336 lever gun w/tube magazine, which appears to be the most popular rifle in this chambered in this caliber.

Also did a little more research on the caliber:
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/fryxell/35_remington.htm

So, it looks like I have something new to play with.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I used to load .357 diameter pistol bullets in my 35 Whelen Improved. I loaded a case full of a certain IMR powder, raked off the top, and stuffed in any pistol bullet from a 90 gr 9mm to a 160 gr silhouette bullet. I liked the 140 JHP best. They were flying cups of molten lead, left gray spirals around the hole in a paper target, and vaporized prairie dogs. 

The 35 Rem would shoot them slower but they are still going far faster than they were designed for in a handgun. Not that that's a bad thing. In a 14" TC Contender in 35 Rem, I usually shot 200 gr RN on deer and antelope. I have some 150 gr Rem spire points that are almost cones, not much bearing surface. It shot them alright but I wanted something heavier. 

I've had good luck with a 225 gr Sierra SP in several 35 calibers.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

awesome article, hunter63. i saved the page.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I shoot a .35 Remington and have killed quite a few deer with one. It is a great deer round for inside 125 yards or so and really shines at typical woods ranges inside 50 yds. It has a lot of smackdown power, not much recoil, and it is not an ear drum buster either. I reload my own ammo and have used the Rem/Horn 200g bullets primarily. My favorite powder is IMR 3031. That Remington M600 in .35 is a nice score! What did you give for it? TnTnTn


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Tn, you might not believe this but I got it from my MIL, was her deer rifle, (FIL didn't want to give here auto loader ,so she ended up with the Rem. bolt action). 
She passed it along to DW, so technically it's her gun.
(Honey, I just got you a new rifle, can I borrow it?)

DW likes the Ruger .44 Mag carbine, so the 600 was just sitting in the safe.

I was looking for a short barreled rifle for use in my "Louisiana Box Blind", quarters kind of tight for a long barreled rifle, moving from window to window. 
So I started looking thru the possibilities available. (Never know when you need a good excuse for a new rifle).
Normal field of fire is approx 150 yds max, so I am looking at the .35 as about perfect.

I have been using my H&R/NEF SS Handi Rifle w/ the .270 barrel (works well, 2 shots, 2 deer), but it could have been at least 3 deer if I was able to reload fast enough.
So, enter the Rem .35. (also something new to play with.) Need to find a scope mount for it.

Watching a History Channel "Wild west Tech" this morning and interestingly enough, the guy that led the ambush of Bonnie and Clyde was using a Remington Model 8 auto loader, chambered in .35 Rem. He had a magazine modified to handle 20 rounds, instead of 5.
The rest of his crew carried Browning Automatic Rifles (BAR's), 30-30's, 12 gages etc.

So far this is what I loaded up:
Loaded up 20 w/IMR 4595- .158 gr JHP--2107fps 

" " 20 w/IMR 4831- .158 gr JHP--1850fps 
Sorta a poor man's .357 mag............ 

Loaded 10 Rounds w/ 200 gr RN , just because. 

Seems to be a big disparity on overall length? 
Anyway we'll see what happens.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

that .35 Rem in Mohawk 600 is kinda a rare rifle. For lower 48 uses, especially in the woods, out to 200 yds is a great deal. Nothing you shouldnt shoot with it.

That you handload just makes it that much more versatile. Perhaps the 180 Gr Spire Point, pushed a bit harder someting above 2000 FPS, would give you a bit flatter trajectory, with plenty of .35 Cal knockdown power.
I had a .357 MAX in a 20" bbl in a Savage 24 under/over 20 Ga, and used it in Alaska, as my primary carry gun on my sno machine. I also had the .35 Whelen in the Rem 740 Auto, and it kicked badly with that stock and my very serious handloads, so the Mohawk wont treat you as bad I am sure.

I think you got a real deal on a proven, good, light and fast handling gun!

DG



hunter63 said:


> Anyone out there shooting a .35 Remington.
> I have acquired a Remington Model 600, and as near as I can figure, that the Rem short action scope mounts are the ones to use.
> 
> Any advice on loading?
> ...


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

My first deer rifle was a 35 Rem. in a J C Higgins lever action, bought it when I was 16. Hunted alot in heavy brush & that slow moving, 200 gr. round nose slug that would plow right through the brush was just ticket, where a faster round like a 243 would be useless. Back then they had a 150 gr. pointed soft point factory load in 35 Rem.
In the early 80's I tried like everything to get my hands on a model 600. Knew a guy that had 2 of 'em in 308's, but he wouldn't cut loose of either one. I finaly settled for a model 7 Rem. in a 7mm-08. Nice rifle but it ain't a 600.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I load the 180 Grain Hornady SSP pistol bullet in my .357 MAX Handi Rifle, loaded to about 35 Remington velocities, and it is deadly on deer out to 150 yards. Same bullet should work well in the 600.
That 600 is a great gun. I had one in .308 I really wish I had kept.

alan


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

After I sold my custom 6.5 Swede Mauser, I'd guessed I'f not get another like it.:clap:

I guess I will have to settle for a Youth Model 7 in 7mm-08. From what I can tell it has the trajectory and striking power of the Swede and pretty much anywhere I can get Hot Ammo for it, maybe even some Hornady Light Mag's:bouncy:.

I'd still take my .243 in Mohawk 600 for a brush gun, over the 35 Rem. If I HAD to have a Brush Gun it'd be my .45/70 Marlin Trapper Model. Darn sure was a buffalo gun and more.

DG




-TWO- said:


> My first deer rifle was a 35 Rem. in a J C Higgins lever action, bought it when I was 16. Hunted alot in heavy brush & that slow moving, 200 gr. round nose slug that would plow right through the brush was just ticket, where a faster round like a 243 would be useless. Back then they had a 150 gr. pointed soft point factory load in 35 Rem.
> In the early 80's I tried like everything to get my hands on a model 600. Knew a guy that had 2 of 'em in 308's, but he wouldn't cut loose of either one. I finaly settled for a model 7 Rem. in a 7mm-08. Nice rifle but it ain't a 600.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the .45/70 ... shoot it at 200 yards and you can darn near see the ammo drop like BB's from a daisy gun.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't use standard 158 grain and less pistol bulletts in the 35 remington for big game... the bulletts are not made for the higher velocities and don't usually have the penetration needed to be reliable. They tend to "blow up" on contact. small agme and varmits yes- deer it would be better to stick with a tad heavier rifle bullet.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> Watching a History Channel "Wild west Tech" this morning and interestingly enough, the guy that led the ambush of Bonnie and Clyde was using a Remington Model 8 auto loader, chambered in .35 Rem. He had a magazine modified to handle 20 rounds, instead of 5.
> The rest of his crew carried Browning Automatic Rifles (BAR's), 30-30's, 12 gages etc.


That would be former Texas Ranger Frank Hamer who was the leader of the possee.

Deputy Prentiss Oakley (who was thought to have fired the 1st shot that killed Clyde Barrow at the time also was using a Rem. 8.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

it with a 350 gr sp, and 86% density load of IMR 3031, for a MV of about 2100-2200 FPS. What it had was RECOIL. I had a Pach on it, and it set my stepson back about a step and a half when he fired it. It was a gun you had lots of respect for on both ends. Funny cause the .338 Win Mag with the Muzzle Brake and the Pach was like shooting a 7 Mauser. Came back a lot faster than the .45 / 70, and blew rocks and dust all over from the jet effect of the brake, not to mention its funky sound signature. 

I guess if I had to have a heavy, fast weapon, I'd have it again, but prefer the 870 Youth 20 Ga with Brenneke 1 oz slugs for stopping the big uglies.

DG





MELOC said:


> the .45/70 ... shoot it at 200 yards and you can darn near see the ammo drop like BB's from a daisy gun.


----------

